# Travel to Crufts 2013?



## LouLatch

Does anyone know of any coach trips to Crufts from Devon/Dorset/Somerset?? Im in Devon.

I have booked the week off work to go as i havent been in years, so would be a shame not to go now. I could get the train but it takes hours and hours. I thaught a day coach tip would be better but cant seem to find any near me, i would travel a small distance to then get the coach.

Or is there anyone who knows of someone who is arranging a trip up there for a small group of people.

Thanks.


----------



## smokeybear

There is usually a coach from Devon but not always on the day you want to go.

If you bookmark this site, you will find the days and pick up points nearer the time.

It can be a handy way to get there if you do not mind travelling with a lot of dogs. 

Getting to Crufts | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## Chloef

In the Crufts schedule there is details of a coach from Cornwall Picking up at Summercourt then A30 Bodmin, A38 Plymouth and Exeter Services and en-route to the NEC if you want the contact details for this i can pm them to you or they are on page 34 of the schedule downloadable from here http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_13_Schedule.pdf


----------



## LouLatch

Thank you both.


----------



## sassyd23

Hi,
does anyone know if there are any coach trips to Crufts from Lowestoft.
Thanks


----------



## 8tansox

Berry's coaches go from Devon and Somerset, the four days Crufts is on.


----------



## wee man

HELP !
I am looking for a coach trip to the Gundog day at crufts this year has anyone any ideas ? From Chichester area.


----------



## smokeybear

Coaches to the NEC, Birmingham // Luxury Coach Travel to the DFS Crufts 2010 Event // National Express Coach


----------



## LouLatch

Thanks but that was for 2010. Will keep an eye on their website though.


----------



## jenny armour

my friend and i want to go to crufts on the 10th to see the pasterol but there doesnt seem to be a coach trip on that day, only the 9th. does anyone know of any from derby or matlock area


----------



## dexter

jenny armour said:


> my friend and i want to go to crufts on the 10th to see the pasterol but there doesnt seem to be a coach trip on that day, only the 9th. does anyone know of any from derby or matlock area


have you looked on Champdogs?


----------



## jenny armour

unfortunately i wont be going to crufts now as my friend has a caterat op on the 4th march, was reallty looking forward to that.i wanted to swoon over the rough collies


----------



## dexter

jenny armour said:


> unfortunately i wont be going to crufts now as my friend has a caterat op on the 4th march, was reallty looking forward to that.i wanted to swoon over the rough collies


come next year  i'll be there lol


----------



## jenny armour

dexter said:


> come next year  i'll be there lol


i hope so dexter.maybe then i will have a rc of my own and hopefully it will be on a quieter day. it would be nice to see someone i know


----------



## memoryzone2013

Hope happen as soon! I am so amazing to join it


----------



## jenny armour

memoryzone2013 said:


> Hope happen as soon! I am so amazing to join it


pardon dont understand


----------



## jenny armour

is there anyway of knowing this early what breeds are on what day next year>


----------



## Chloef

Yes..... they will be on the next day to what they are this year ..for example toys on Friday this year next year will be Saturday year after that Sunday, then Thursday


----------



## jenny armour

oh so it sort of takes turns. so i wanted to go on sunday this year working and pastoral so that will be thursday next year. thank you


----------

